# Thornbrook trail ride-pictures =D



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

So I went out with some friends yesterday and hit the trails for 2.5-3 hours Everything went super except 1.) I have chaffing on my calves from posting and cantering..Note to self : Never again will I wear jeans while riding) and 2.) Gidget is in season so she was grumpy towards one horse and I could not get close to her for pictures as we would end up farther away each time:lol::shock:

Here are a handful of pictures.





























( ^ Gidget was trying to walk farther away so I shortened my rein and she was mad)








CUTE PONY!^^









two cute ponies!...Gidget is stricking a pose :lol:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That looks like real fun!!! I am green with envy.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

=D thanks! I wish you could have gone! It was soo much fun other than those 2 things. Gidget went up front once we were on soft clay ground and we trotted along while the others walked which was good to see she could live with out them for a few minutes  She also drank from almost every puddle =D


----------



## pctrider (Nov 14, 2010)

What part of the country is this? It is so pretty!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

This is in Oregon,USA


----------



## Shiavo (Mar 23, 2011)

Those are GORGEOUS photos!!  Love love love.
And that looks like an awesome trail 

Just as a tip - if you do want to wear jeans again and you'd like to avoid the chaffing, wear a pair of cheap stockings on under your jeans - does the trick wonderfully 
I only ride in jeans and love this discovery!! (Thanks to mother of wisdom  )


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

what gorgeous pictures 
Looks like it would of been a wonderful ride


----------



## pctrider (Nov 14, 2010)

Oregon? that is where I am.... Off to look up the trail


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

That looks like it was a gorgeous ride! 
I'm super jealous.  I got to ride on some old logging roads like that a few years ago and it was literally the best ride ever, so beautiful and peaceful.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Thank you all. And thank you for the tip!

I am going to elk lane today.Should be fun minus the rocks..poor gidget =/


----------



## TBtrailrider (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh how beautiful! I live in Oregon, in the Portland Metro area, is this place close by? It looks like Tillamook forest in the coastal mt range.


----------



## TBtrailrider (Apr 2, 2011)

OH btw are you a part of Oregon Equestrian Trails? I belong to the West Valley Chapter.
If you aren't, you should join, you get a book of all the trails that the group members have ridden and monthly newsletters and organized trails. It's great fun, you should join if you already aren't involved


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Nope,haven't joined. I shoudl though! This place is in southern Oregon.I live in Grants Pass..near medford.


----------

